# It's official! Aura blue shrimp!



## jiang604

I wasn't going to post this until much later. However I'd like to share this and once it is official will link the official name over here. This shrimp in the market has been known as fire blue. However because there is too much confusion of it being related to cherries hence the name fire red or painted fire reds. A change in name must be made. I have been given the opportunity to rename the shrimp and have given it a lot of thought and finally decided on an appropriate name. The name of the shrimp should be Aura Blue Shrimp (炫藍蝦). The Chinese name was also given a lot of thought to and was specifically chosen for what it meant. The name is going to be processed through the originator of this shrimp before being finalized and made official.


----------



## budahrox




----------



## Nicklfire

that's pretty amazing, was that a hybrid that you created or you just got the opportunity to name them?


----------



## jiang604

Nicklfire said:


> that's pretty amazing, was that a hybrid that you created or you just got the opportunity to name them?


its not a hybrid but a new strain of shrimp. And I just got the opportunity to rename it and will be official most likely tonight once the discoverer/originator of this shrimp approves the Chinese name.


----------



## jkam

so is it a variant of the cherry shrimp?


----------



## neven

variant of the blue pearl if im correct, i've noticed it on the shrimp lab US store and been mulling over stocking them eventually


----------



## jiang604

nope its a new strain, not a mutation nor a morph of a cherry or a blue pearl. It's newly discovered.(well not exactly, its been known for well over a year I would approximate)


----------



## Nicklfire

is this something you selling currently?


----------



## jiang604

Nicklfire said:


> is this something you selling currently?


nope not selling


----------



## Tn23

Its his private collection  
Seen these in person they are definately an attention grabber!


----------



## Mferko

what is it line bred from? or where was it discovered?


----------



## mysticalnet

*Introduction of a new shrimp with a new name*

Neocaridina or Caridina? Or something else? Is it related to the Blue Pearl shrimp aka Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajensis?


----------



## jiang604

Mferko said:


> what is it line bred from? or where was it discovered?


Its a new strain, where it was discovered is still information I haven't been given thumbs up to release but its in Asia 



mysticalnet said:


> Neocaridina or Caridina? Or something else? Is it related to the Blue Pearl shrimp aka Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajensis?


I know its a Neocaridina for what morphic features it has. But as stated before. Its a new strain and has no relation to the current strains of shrimp.


----------



## mysticalnet

*Introduction of a new shrimp with a new name*

Hmm ok... Sure looks like a blue pearl though, or more like selectively bred blue pearls.


----------



## jiang604

mysticalnet said:


> Hmm ok... Sure looks like a blue pearl though, or more like selectively bred blue pearls.


nope, Thomas came over with Patrick and Thomas thought it was blue pearl but given blue pearls eye orientation and the size difference even Patrick guess out that it was 100% not blue pearls.


----------



## blossom112

Very nice photo , pretty shrimp !


----------



## Morainy

It's a great honour to be given the privilege of naming a newly-identified shrimp. Congratulations! 

The shrimp is beautiful, too. Aura blue shrimp suits it.


----------



## Dosan

Very nice pics and the name fits it nicely. Luis


----------



## jiang604

Thankyou for all the comments and it is a great honor to be able to name a shrimp and one for the history books =P


----------



## jiang604

It has been finalized that the English name is now official. The name Aura blue is the name of this shrimp.

















Its origination into the current market is from Fu Shrimp, a major shrimp farm in China.

This shrimp is an entirely new species not an origination of Cherry shrimp / Fire red related shrimp.
It is one of few blue shrimps that does not turn into another pigment when the environment is changed which appears in another variation of blue shrimps i.e. Blueberry, fire blue, e.t.c.
The Chinese name I have not yet received word on whether it is accepted (although I do think it's very appropriate =P) and Fu shrimp (Fu Shrimp - Fu Shrimps Frontpage) will update their website soon with the new name and it is a great honor for me to be given the privilege to name this shrimp.

http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/sho...-official!-Aura-Blue-Shrimp?p=61317#post61317


----------



## tang daddy

Very nice Frank, Congrats!! you must've thought long and hard to come up with the name.


----------



## jiang604

tang daddy said:


> Very nice Frank, Congrats!! you must've thought long and hard to come up with the name.


actually few hours but it has great meaning and will print screen my conversation with the reason of why later on when i'm not so tired.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

That's a great looking shrimp. Are they related to the Bluebolt they show on their website. Belated congrats Frank.


----------



## jiang604

2wheelsx2 said:


> That's a great looking shrimp. Are they related to the Bluebolt they show on their website. Belated congrats Frank.


Thankyou Gary ^.^ its seriously a once and a lifetime chance to be able to name a shrimp. Its an incredible feeling! these are not related to blue bolt at all. Blue bolts are mutation from crystals. These are a whole new species. Exact species name was not looked into but I do suspect its neo caridina. But the adult size of this shrimp is larger than that of quite a few neo's.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Cool, thanks for that info. Can't wait until some of these come over here and are available for sale so I can check them out. Might be my way back into shrimps.


----------



## jiang604

me and a few other people have weekly meet ups where we just hang out and chat and sometimes have BBT. You can come on one of our meets and just make sure its going to be at my place and you can come check them out in my own personal collection.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Cool, thanks for that info. Can't wait until some of these come over here and are available for sale so I can check them out. Might be my way back into shrimps.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks for the invitation Frank. I've been sick lately and traveling a lot for work but will certainly like to come by and check it out at one of the meets at your place.


----------



## jiang604

2wheelsx2 said:


> Thanks for the invitation Frank. I've been sick lately and traveling a lot for work but will certainly like to come by and check it out at one of the meets at your place.


no problem, you can call or PM me, or Tn23 to get the details on when since this is an invite only meet =P


----------



## beijing2008

gotta support! :bigsmile:


----------



## target

Very cool looking shrimp and congrats on naming it.


----------



## Morainy

It is a beautiful shrimp and the name suits it perfectly. Congratulations on this great honour, Frank.


----------



## neven

grats man! when do you think you'd have bred these enough to be available for sale? and are they hardy?


----------



## CRS Fan

Sweet looking shrimp, Frank !


----------



## trevorhoang

thats awsome. beautiful shrimp. i wonder how soon till this shrimp becomes available for all hobbyists and what kinda price range are we expected to see per shrimp.


----------



## plantedinvertz

Congrats on naming the shrimp =D Its very pretty!


----------



## lamyfung

Congrats on getting to name the shrimp ! it's so cool
the shrimps are very nice too


----------



## jiang604

Thankyou all for the kind comments =P


----------



## jiang604

Here are some new pics:


----------



## newfie

*newfie*

These Blue Shrimp are any of them for sale and are there freshwater I love Shrimp and I like to put some in my tank. I am new at this.
Thank You


----------



## clintgv

Very nice shrimp. Congrats on the new name


----------



## jiang604

Thankyou Thankyou =) 

these are still part of my breeding effots to try and attain a specific trait. Once succeeded I will post. Probably give it another half year =P


----------



## jobber

Great look aura blue, jiang604!
Looking forward to seeing more and more new shrimps


----------



## RedVulcan

awesome photos and beautiful names! Like the Chinese name very much, fits the shrimp very well. Good job frank.


----------



## jiang604

Thankyou for the comments

colony is building up quickly will have some ready to sell in a few months.


----------



## CRS Fan

jiang604 said:


> Thankyou for the comments
> 
> colony is building up quickly will have some ready to sell in a few months.


I can't wait my friend !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

